# no puedo arrancar las x [solucionado]

## serjor

Hola,

Llevo con una instalación de gentoo relativamente poco tiempo, y si bien al principio tuve algunos problemas para echar a andar las X, lo conseguí.

El caso es que después de un update no me arrancan las X, y sin haber tocado nada de mi Xorg.conf

La gráfica es una ATI 5850, y ya digo que hasta hace una semana que actualicé iba perfectamente.

Mi Xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "dbe"

   Load "type1"

   Load "freetype"

   Load "glx"

   Load "dri"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1920x1080"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option      "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AIGLX"   "On"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

el log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.7.6
> 
> Release Date: 2010-03-17
> ...

 

mi fichero make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 

Y en mi dmesg me encuentro esto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [  616.612937] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000015
> 
> [  616.612941] IP: [<ffffffffa00001b9>] KCL_GetEffectiveUid+0x14/0x19 [fglrx]
> ...

 

No sé si hace falta algún tipo de log más, si es así, lo pongo encantado.

GraciasLast edited by serjor on Thu Sep 02, 2010 6:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> (II) Cannot locate a core pointer device. 
> 
> (II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device. 
> 
> (II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices. 
> ...

 

Asegúrate que tienes instalado hal y que está en ejecución antes de iniciar X.

----------

## serjor

En principio hal está instalado y funcionando, aunque me entra la duda de sí lo está haciendo correctamente.

El caso es que si pongo AutoAddDevices a false debería configurar el teclado y el ratón a mano, ¿no?

Si hay que hacerlo, lo hago, pero no tendría sentido, ha estado funcionando sin configurarlos.

----------

## kalmath

Creo que el problema lo tienes con esto:

```

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0) 

```

Prueba a seguir este paso que viene en http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx

Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

Check your ModulePath, I had to modify it like this:

# slocate dri2*.so /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri2.so

File: /etc/X11/xorg.conf

...

Section "Files"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/"

EndSection

...Last edited by kalmath on Mon Aug 02, 2010 7:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## serjor

He seguido lo que decía el wiki, he buscado en qué ruta está y lo he puesto.

El caso es que ahora el log dice que va a usar esos directorios, pero sigue diciéndome que no encuentra ninguno de los dos módulos, y por lo tanto sigue sin arrancar  :Sad: 

----------

## kalmath

Te fijaste que lo hayas puesto en  section files, que a mi ya me paso de ponerlo en modules sin darme cuenta, prueba a reinstalar los ati-drivers y el xorg-server, a ver si hay suerte, fijate en una cosa ahora que me acuerdo, ejecuta esto primero eselect opengl set ati, que igual con la actualización no use el opengl de ati. De momento no se me ocurre mas nada ya contaras.

----------

## serjor

Creo que está bien puesto, este es mi nuevo xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-11/extensions/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "dbe"

   Load "type1"

   Load "freetype"

   Load "glx"

   Load "dri"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1920x1080"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option      "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AIGLX"   "On"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

EDIT: También he recompilado ambos paquetes, y nada  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## kalmath

Pega la salida del Xorg.0.log, ¿que versión del ati-driver tienes?, te lo pregunto porque yo tenía la 10.6 y no me funcionaban las X, por problemas con el chipset de la placa, el chipset es una  nforce, lo solucioné instalando la versión 10.7, la tarjeta gráfica es una 5770.

----------

## serjor

Recién salido del horno:

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #2 SMP Thu Jul 15 23:18:26 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

Build Date: 02 August 2010  09:11:53PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Aug  2 21:53:55 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "On"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules,/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-11/extensions/"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c4760

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 8

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:6899:174b:e140 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfdfc0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000ae00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.5.0, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.75.5

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.75.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.75.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.753                                

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jun 29 2010 22:08:06

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x6899) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:2:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:5:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:6:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:7:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:10:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x17137d0

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB 

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

```

Ahora tengo la versión 10.07. Cuando me funcionaba tenía la versión 10.06, actualicé a la .07, y dejó de funcionar, así que volví a poner la .06 y no hay manera. Ahora he actualizado todo y vuelve a estar en la 10.07.

----------

## kalmath

Prueba a poner en:

Section "Module"

               Load "dri2"

EndSection

Te pego mi xorg.conf para que veas como lo tengo

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

         ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

         ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load "glx"

        Load "dri2"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

El fallo del module "dri2" también me salió cuando instalé los ati-drivers y la solución fue lo que te dije de añadir esas lineas en el section files.

----------

## serjor

nada  :Sad:  seguimos igual  :Sad: 

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a reinstalar (con --oneshot) xf86-input-evdev y ati-drivers..

----------

## serjor

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba a reinstalar (con --oneshot) xf86-input-evdev y ati-drivers..

 

na de na, el log no ha cambiado ni un poco.

----------

## serjor

Pues debe ser cosa de los drivers sí o sí (o algo he cambiado sin darme cuenta).

He instalado y configurado los drivers radeon y la cosa va, eso sí, no tengo aceleración 3d  :Sad:  (creo que estaba deshabilitada por defecto en las tarjetas evergreen) pero por lo menos sé que es (al menos parece) cosa de drivers, ¿pero por qué?

----------

## Latinvs

Hay que reconocer que ciertas tareas que deberían ser sencillas son un por**lo en Linux, y meintras este tipo de cosas no se mejoren jamás podrá presentarse como una alternativa real a Windows para el usuario medio :-/

Yo que tú no me comería más la cabeza y me bajaría el instalador de la web de ATI y a correr, que no suele fallar.

----------

## cameta

Pon la salida de

rc-update show

a ver si no tienes hald en marcha

Creo recordar que tambien hay que poner la use hal en make.conf

----------

## gsardou

Serjor:

Dices que luego de una actualización, las X dejaron de funcionar (sin haber tocado nada más).

¿Que fue lo que actualizaste?

Mira en tu emerge.log (/var/log) y guiándote por las fechas fijate qué fué lo que cambió.

Es posible que el problema esté en el kernel (Con los módulos de Nvidia suele pasar a veces).

Si ves que el kernel está entre los paquetes actualizados, prueba con una versión mas antigua.

----------

## pelelademadera

hace un:

```
qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
```

te tira una lista de los drivers que tenes instalados...

y hace lo siguiente

emerge -av1 "todo lo que te tira en la lista"

usas xorg 1.7, asi que emerge x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7, no versiones superiores

----------

## serjor

Hola,

Perdón por tardar en contestar, pero las vacaciones es lo que tienen.

He mirado el log, y el único kernel que aparece es el primero que instalé, el gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r1, como digo la instalación es bastante reciente.

He mirado el log, a ver qué más pasó por esas fechas, y no he encontrado nada que me llame la atención.

Sobre 

```
qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
```

este es el resultado:  *Quote:*   

> x11-drivers/radeon-ucode
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati
> ...

 

Pero claro, es lo suyo teniendo en cuenta que estoy con los libres porque los de ATI no me van  :Sad: 

De todos modos he visto en mi dmesg que me aparece lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    3.068204] fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.
> 
> [    3.115347] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 3798 MBytes.
> ...

 

¿Por qué? Si no tengo los drivers instalados.

Un lsmod me dice lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fglrx                2369340  0 
> 
> 

 

Lo curioso del caso es que ese módulo está comentado en /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, ¿quién hace que se cargue? y sobre todo ¿por qué está instalado si el paquete no lo está? ¿emerge -c <paquete> no borra los ficheros que instala?

----------

## i92guboj

 *serjor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [code]
> 
> [  616.612937] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000015
> ...

 

El módulo fglrx no carga por algún motivo. Quizás simplemente es incompatible con tu kernel, prueba a arrancar un kernel anterior que aún tengas en /boot/ y con el que estés seguro de que fglrx funcionaba. Esta es una de las pegas de fglrx (solo una de las muchas). Espera que esto se repita con cada actualización de X y/o tu kernel. Si no necesitas grandes capacidades 3d quizás podrías plantearte migrar al driver abierto "radeon", si no entonces solo puedo desearte suerte.

Por el log se me ocurre que quizás pudiera ser alguna incompatibilidad con smp, así que siempre puedes intentar con una o varias de estas posibilidades combinadas:

distinta versión de fglrx

distinta (probablemente anterior) versión del kernel

desactivar smp en tu kernel (en sistemas multicore esto significa usar solo un núcleo de tu cpu)

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   (II) Cannot locate a core pointer device. 
> 
> (II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device. 
> 
> (II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices. 
> ...

 

Hal podría hacer que no respondieran tus dispositivos de entrada, no obstante no suele ser causa de que X no arranque como es el caso.

 *serjor wrote:*   

> He seguido lo que decía el wiki, he buscado en qué ruta está y lo he puesto.
> 
> El caso es que ahora el log dice que va a usar esos directorios, pero sigue diciéndome que no encuentra ninguno de los dos módulos, y por lo tanto sigue sin arrancar 

 

Tampoco creo que ese sea el problema. Ya llevo tiempo sin usar fglrx pero creo recordar que al igual que nvidia, fglrx tiene su propio interfaz drm y por tanto no usa el de X. En cualquier caso, mientras el módulo del kernel haga segfault X jamás andará, hagas lo que hagas, es un paso previo, la base de todo el sistema DRM y por tanto el primer problema a solucionar.

 *Latinvs wrote:*   

> Hay que reconocer que ciertas tareas que deberían ser sencillas son un por**lo en Linux, y meintras este tipo de cosas no se mejoren jamás podrá presentarse como una alternativa real a Windows para el usuario medio :-/
> 
> Yo que tú no me comería más la cabeza y me bajaría el instalador de la web de ATI y a correr, que no suele fallar.

 

Receta para el desastre. Jamás hagáis esto en un sistema Gentoo si no quereis tener que cascaros la cabeza en el futuro preguntandoos por qué X no usa las últimas librerías opengl que habéis instalado con portage. Portage no podrá arreglar este desaguisado cuando aparezca y os tocará tirar de gdb y strace cuando a pesar de reinstalar una y mil veces glxinfo os reporte que el renderizado directo no anda a pesar de que debería hacerlo. Hablo por experiencia.

 *serjor wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> Perdón por tardar en contestar, pero las vacaciones es lo que tienen.
> 
> He mirado el log, y el único kernel que aparece es el primero que instalé, el gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r1, como digo la instalación es bastante reciente.
> ...

 

Ok, info nueva. Sigue leyendo.

 *Quote:*   

> De todos modos he visto en mi dmesg que me aparece lo siguiente:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> [    3.068204] fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.
> ...

 

Quieres decir que desinstalaste el paquete ati-drivers. Entonces lo que puede estar pasando es que, o bien una de las veces lo instalaste a mano (como te sugirieron arriba) o bien simplemente lo que queda es un módulo fglrx.ko perdido en "/lib/modules/`uname -r`" (en algún subdirectorio).

 *Quote:*   

> Lo curioso del caso es que ese módulo está comentado en /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, ¿quién hace que se cargue? y sobre todo ¿por qué está instalado si el paquete no lo está? ¿emerge -c <paquete> no borra los ficheros que instala?

 

Si, aunque ahora mismo no estoy seguro de lo que sucede con los módulos de kernel ya que son un caso bastante particular. Por normal general, el contenido bajo /lib/modules no es instalado por la utilidad "emerge", sino por el usuario (tú) usando o bien make install o genkernel o lo que sea. De todas formas, siempre puedes borrar fglrx.ko a mano y luego probar a ver si radeon por fin anda. radeon y fglrx son incompatibles.

Aparte de eso, el kernel siempre va a intentar cargar los módulos adecuados para el hardware si están disponibles, y cuando el kernel no lo haga lo hará udev. Si quieres información al respecto busca info sobre el fichero /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

----------

## Latinvs

[quote="i92guboj"] *serjor wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Latinvs wrote:*   Hay que reconocer que ciertas tareas que deberían ser sencillas son un por**lo en Linux, y meintras este tipo de cosas no se mejoren jamás podrá presentarse como una alternativa real a Windows para el usuario medio :-/
> 
> Yo que tú no me comería más la cabeza y me bajaría el instalador de la web de ATI y a correr, que no suele fallar. 
> ...

 

No fastidies... Pues gracias por el aviso, porque aunque yo tengo Nvidia y no he tenido ningún problema instalando desde Portage sí que cuando en otras distribuciones he considerado que las horas e incluso días que llevaba peleándome con el sistema para hace funcionar los controladores de mi gráfica eran excesivos he tirado por el instalador oficial, y ningún problema, pero si Portage es tan delicado habrá que olvidarse de instaladores oficiales.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Latinvs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No fastidies... Pues gracias por el aviso, porque aunque yo tengo Nvidia y no he tenido ningún problema instalando desde Portage sí que cuando en otras distribuciones he considerado que las horas e incluso días que llevaba peleándome con el sistema para hace funcionar los controladores de mi gráfica eran excesivos he tirado por el instalador oficial, y ningún problema, pero si Portage es tan delicado habrá que olvidarse de instaladores oficiales.
> 
> 

 

El tema es más bien de índole práctica. En portage, los controladores para X que se instalan o no van a depender de las variables VIDEO_CARDS e INPUT_DEVICES que configures en make.conf. En tal caso, los paquetes nvidia-driver o ati-drivers se instalan como dependencias de xorg-server. Para instalar los paquetes a mano tendríamos que decirle a portage que dichos paquetes ya están instalados aunque en realidad no lo estén, porque si no portage terminará instalándolos queramos a no aunque ya se hayan instalado a mano.

El problema es que cada distro instala determinadas librerías en determinados sitios u otros dependiendo de la distro y de la versión de X que se esté usando. La otra parte del problema es que cuando instalas un paquete a mano el sistema no sabe nada de dicho paquete ni de las librerías que dicho paquete ha instalado. En este caso el punto conflictivo está en las librerías opengl, que dichos paquetes instalan en un lugar al usar el instalador y que Gentoo instala en otro lugar por muy buenas razones (de las cuales multilib es tan solo una).

Si instalas el paquete manualmente las librerías quedan en un lugar X, si más tarde decides que ya es hora de usar el método "a la Gentoo" e instalas por portage las librerías se instalarán en un lugar Y. Sin embargo el driver fglrx va siempre a /lib/modules/`uname -r`/. Al final resulta que tenemos una versión de libs opengl en X que está atrasada, otra en Y que está en sincronía con el fglrx.ko que tenemos cargado, y una serie de programas que se confunden al intentar cargar una librería opengl que no concuerda con el driver y/o el kernel actual.

El problema en si no es difícil de arreglar, pero es muy complicado de diagnosticar a no ser que se sepa lo que se está buscando. Instalar programas fuera de portage es siempre un asunto complejo si no se hace con la debida atención, pero en el caso de los drivers la cosa es más peliaguda porque necesitan una supervisión muy escrupulosa, sobre todo en el caso de ati y nvidia, ya que toda la pila gráfica viene partida en varios segmentos que tienen que concordar. El más mínimo desajuste hace que el servidor gráfico deje de funcionar.

En el caso de los drivers libres la cosa es bien sencilla ya que todos los drivers drm del kernel de linux funcionan sobre el opengl de mesa, que es el estándar.

----------

## quilosaq

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si, aunque ahora mismo no estoy seguro de lo que sucede con los módulos de kernel ya que son un caso bastante particular. Por normal general, el contenido bajo /lib/modules no es instalado por la utilidad "emerge", sino por el usuario (tú) usando o bien make install o genkernel o lo que sea. De todas formas, siempre puedes borrar fglrx.ko a mano y luego probar a ver si radeon por fin anda. radeon y fglrx son incompatibles

 

Los módulos que provienen de las fuentes del kernel se instalan en/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernelLos que provienen de otras fuentes lo hacen en

/lib/modules/`uname -r`/directoriodistintodekernelEstos módulos, producidos por ebuilds de portage, necesitan durante el proceso de creación tener acceso a las fuentes del kernel para el que se están compilando. De ahí la necesidad de tener correctamente configurado/usr/src/linux

```
eselect kernel list
```

Todo lo que está por debajo de/lib/modules/`uname -r`está en la ruta de búsqueda cuando el kernel intenta localizar un módulo para cargarlo.

El paquete ati-drivers proporciona el módulo fglrx.ko y lo instala como digo.

```
equery files ati-drivers | grep fglrx.ko
```

.

----------

## serjor

Que me pierdo...

A ver, los radeon los tengo funcionando, lo que comentaba que igual ha podido despistar es que la aceleración 3d estaba desactivada para mi modelo de tarjeta (las evergreen) por los propios desarrolladores. Hace poco la han habilitado de nuevo.

He estado mirando y revistando logs, he probado a poner versiones anteriores de los drivers y he hecho pruebas varias (hasta donde llego) y sigue fallando la cosa.

No he probado a desactivar el smp, me daría rabia que se solucionara así, si fuera eso me quedaría con los radeon, aunque no podría jubilar mi windows por ahora.

En ningún momento he instalado los drivers vía instalador de ati, y el módulo que encontré lo renombré y no pasaba nada raro (usando los radeon), así que así se queda.

No sé si me olvido de responder algo más, sigo como estaba  :Sad: 

----------

## i92guboj

El que está un poco perdido soy yo. 

Entonces, el driver radeon funciona bien pero no el driver fglrx, ¿correcto?

----------

## serjor

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> El que está un poco perdido soy yo. 
> 
> Entonces, el driver radeon funciona bien pero no el driver fglrx, ¿correcto?

 

Exacto, y lo que quiero echar a andar es el fglrx que no ha vuelto a funcionar desde una actualización del driver.

Cuando actualicé el driver la versión del kernel era la misma (de hecho, hasta ayer o antes de ayer no ha habido una actualización del kernel desde que instalé el equipo). Lo que no puedo garantizar es que la configuración del kernel fuera la misma, aunque he probado todos los tutoriales que he visto, y he intentado configurarlo siempre como van diciendo.

----------

## papu

yo uso tu misma tarjeta(con drivers oficiales) te dejo mis configuraciones para que mires a ver , no uso HAL en X, pronto quitaran HAL como detector, uso solo UDEV(evdev) que será el futuro detector de dispositivos y lo hace automaticamente sin xorg.conf, pero también uso xorg1.8.1 con un truco para engañar a los ati-drivers(haciendoloes creer que es xorg 1.7.x.x)y así  poder compilarlos, 

no quiero liarte solo mirate mis config y luego comparas a ver, siempre puede ayudar  :Smile: 

xorg.conf

Xorg.0.log

```
[    13.197] 

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

[    13.197] 

X.Org X Server 1.7.5.1

Release Date: 2010-05-11

[    13.197] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    13.197] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    13.197] Current Operating System: Linux egt 2.6.35-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Aug 31 10:32:21 CEST 2010 x86_64

[    13.197] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 init=/sbin/bootchartd vga=0x31A video=vesafb:mtrr:2,ywarp

[    13.197] Build Date: 19 June 2010  03:31:51AM

[    13.197]  

[    13.197] Current version of pixman: 0.18.4

[    13.197]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    13.197] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    13.197] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Sep  1 18:24:34 2010

[    13.254] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    13.254] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    13.295] (==) ServerLayout "aticonfig-Layout[all]"

[    13.295] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    13.295] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Eizo"

[    13.295] (**) |   |-->Device "radeon0"

[    13.295] (**) Option "AIGLX" "on"

[    13.295] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    13.295] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    13.670] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/freefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/intlfonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/terminus,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    13.670] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/,/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/"

[    13.670] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    13.670] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c6280

[    13.670] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    13.670]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    13.670]    X.Org Video Driver: 7.0

[    13.670]    X.Org XInput driver : 9.0

[    13.670]    X.Org Server Extension : 3.0

[    13.726] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:6899:1002:0b00 ATI Technologies Inc Cypress [Radeon HD 5800 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf5000000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000a000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    13.726] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    13.856] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    13.884] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.884]    compiled for 1.7.5.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    13.884]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    13.884]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    13.884] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    13.884] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    13.884] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    13.884] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    13.884] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    13.884] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    13.884] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    13.884] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    13.885] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    13.890] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.890]    compiled for 1.7.5.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    13.890]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    13.890]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    13.890] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    13.890] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    13.890] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    13.908] (II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[    13.909]    compiled for 7.5.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    13.909] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    13.909] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    13.909] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    13.920] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.920]    compiled for 1.7.5.1, module version = 1.13.0

[    13.920]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    13.920]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    13.920] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    13.920] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    13.967] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri.so

[    14.042] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.042]    compiled for 1.7.5.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    14.042]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    14.042] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    14.042] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    14.042] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri2.so

[    14.058] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.058]    compiled for 1.7.5.1, module version = 1.2.0

[    14.058]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    14.058] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    14.058] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[    14.058] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[    14.537] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[    14.543]    compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.76.7

[    14.543]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    14.562] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[    14.562] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[    14.562] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[    14.599] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[    14.599]    compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.76.7

[    14.599] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.76.7

[    14.599] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.762                                

[    14.599] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Aug  3 2010 21:16:31

[    14.599] (++) using VT number 7

[    14.623] (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

[    14.623] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[    14.705] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

[    14.738] (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

[    14.738] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x6899) found

[    14.738] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

[    14.738] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[    14.746] (II) AMD Video driver is signed

[    14.746] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x7eacd0

[    14.747] (II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

[    14.755] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

[    14.755] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

[    14.755] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

[    14.764] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.764]    compiled for 1.7.5.1, module version = 0.1.0

[    14.764]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 7.0

[    14.765] (**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    14.765] (II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    14.765] (==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    14.765] (**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "1"

[    14.765] (**) fglrx(0): Option "TexturedXrender" "on"

[    14.765] (**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

[    14.765] (==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

[    14.765] (II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB 

[    14.765] (==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

[    14.773] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[    14.773] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[    14.773] (II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[    14.774] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 252

[    14.774] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 252

[    14.774] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[    14.774] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[    14.774] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

[    14.774] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 10

[    14.774] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[    14.774] (==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

[    14.774] (==) fglrx(0): ATI 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled

[    14.774] (--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series " (Chipset = 0x6899)

[    14.774] (--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0b00)

[    14.774] (==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI graphics adapter

[    14.774] (--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000

[    14.774] (--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xf5000000

[    14.774] (--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x0000a000

[    14.774] (==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

[    14.783] (II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

[    14.798] (II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[    14.799] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"

[    14.799] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[    14.799] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[    14.806] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.806]    compiled for 1.7.5.1, module version = 1.1.0

[    14.806]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 7.0

[    14.806] (II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

[    14.806] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[    14.806] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

[    14.806] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

[    14.806] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 12.11

[    14.806] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

[    14.806] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: CYPRESS

[    14.806] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

[    14.856] (II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

[    14.856] (--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 1048576 kByte, Type: GDDR5

[    14.856] (II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

[    14.856] (--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

[    14.856] (II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

[    14.859] (II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:0.0.

[    14.895] (II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xf00000000, MCFBSize = 0x40000000)

[    14.996] (II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 50.

[    14.996] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!

[    14.996] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!

[    14.996] (==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

[    14.996] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    14.996] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    14.996] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    15.006] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.006]    compiled for 1.7.5.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.006]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    15.006] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[    15.006] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[    15.006] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[    15.529] (II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!

[    15.538] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[    15.538] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[    15.538] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Connected Display0: DFP on secondary TMDS [tmds2i]

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Display0 EDID data ---------------------------

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: MEI  Model: c111  Serial#: 752

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Year: 2006  Week: 43

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Indeterminate output size

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.291 greenY: 0.635

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.163 blueY: 0.093   whiteX: 0.288 whiteY: 0.296

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  697 x 392 mm

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1720  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1980 h_border: 0

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 720  v_sync: 725  v_sync_end 730 v_blanking: 750 v_border: 0

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  697 x 392 mm

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2448  h_sync_end 2492 h_blank_end 2640 h_border: 0

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 540  v_sync: 542  v_sync_end 547 v_blanking: 562 v_border: 0

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: PANASONIC-TV

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 48 V max: 61 Hz, H min: 15 H max: 45 kHz, PixClock max 80 MHz

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 27.0 MHz   Image Size:  697 x 392 mm

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 720  h_sync: 732  h_sync_end 796 h_blank_end 864 h_border: 0

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 576  v_sync: 581  v_sync_end 586 v_blanking: 625 v_border: 0

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  697 x 392 mm

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1390  h_sync_end 1430 h_blank_end 1650 h_border: 0

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 720  v_sync: 725  v_sync_end 730 v_blanking: 750 v_border: 0

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    15.538] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  697 x 392 mm

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 540  v_sync: 542  v_sync_end 547 v_blanking: 562 v_border: 0

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 27.0 MHz   Image Size:  697 x 392 mm

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 720  h_sync: 736  h_sync_end 798 h_blank_end 858 h_border: 0

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 489  v_sync_end 495 v_blanking: 525 v_border: 0

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 27.0 MHz   Image Size:  527 x 392 mm

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 720  h_sync: 732  h_sync_end 796 h_blank_end 864 h_border: 0

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 576  v_sync: 581  v_sync_end 586 v_blanking: 625 v_border: 0

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff0034a911c1f0020000

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    2b100103800000780adaffa3584aa229

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    17494b00000001010101010101010101

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    010101010101011d00bc52d01e20b828

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    5540b9882100001e011d80d0721c1620

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    102c2580b9882100009e000000fc0050

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    414e41534f4e49432d545620000000fd

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    00303d0f2d08000a2020202020200136

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): End of Display0 EDID data --------------------

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: DFP 4 [dfp4]

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: ENC  Model: 1833  Serial#: 16843009

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Year: 2006  Week: 35

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 30

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.290 greenY: 0.605

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.145 blueY: 0.075   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Supported established timings:

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Supported standard timings:

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 36132086

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 59 V max: 61 Hz, H min: 31 H max: 64 kHz, PixClock max 110 MHz

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: S1931

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff0015c3331801010101

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    2310010380261e78eae415a3544a9b25

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    135054a1080081800101010101010101

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    010101010101302a009851002a403070

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    1300782d1100001e000000ff00333631

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    33323038360a20202020000000fd003b

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    3d1f400b000a202020202020000000fc

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0):    0053313933310a20202020202020000f

[    15.539] (II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

[    15.556] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 using monitor section Eizo

[    15.556] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 has no monitor section

[    15.556] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP3 has no monitor section

[    15.556] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP4 has no monitor section

[    15.556] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section

[    15.556] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT2 has no monitor section

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 disconnected

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 connected

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP3 disconnected

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP4 connected

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT2 disconnected

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 using initial mode 1280x1024

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP4 using initial mode 1280x1024

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): Eyefinity capable adapter detected.

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): Adapter ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series  has 3 configurable heads and 2 displays connected.

[    15.588] (==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled

[    15.588] (==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

[    15.588] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    15.588] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    15.588] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    15.588] (==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

[    15.588] (==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

[    15.588] (==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

[    15.588] (==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

[    15.588] (**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=1

[    15.588] (==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

[    15.588] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    15.588] (II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): doing swlDriScreenInit

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit for fglrx driver

[    15.588] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 252

[    15.588] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 252

[    15.588] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 252

[    15.588] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[    15.588] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[    15.588] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)

[    15.588] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 15

[    15.588] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] DRM interface version 1.0

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x7fdfcb125000

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] framebuffer handle = 0x3000

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 1 reserved context for kernel

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit done

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.76.7

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0):     Date: Aug  3 2010

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

[    15.588] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

[    15.589] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.35-gentoo-r5

[    15.589] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

[    15.589] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

[    15.589] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

[    15.589] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] register handle = 0x00004000

[    15.603] (II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

[    15.621] (II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xf00000000 FBMappedSize: 0x010e0000

[    15.629] (II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1920,2304)

[    15.629] (II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1920,1920) (front color buffer - assumption)

[    15.629] (II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1920 x 384

[    15.631] (==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

[    15.631] (II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

[    15.631] (**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

[    15.631] (II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension

[    15.631] (**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.

[    15.631] (II) LoadModule: "glesx"

[    15.631] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/glesx.so

[    15.927] (II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.927]    compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.927] (II) Loading extension GLESX

[    15.927] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 592

[    15.927] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled

[    15.927] (II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

[    15.927] (II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"

[    15.927] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so

[    15.964] (II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.964]    compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.965] (II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL

[    16.006] (II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available

[    16.007] (II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully

[    16.007] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

[    16.007] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "Textured2D" is not used

[    16.007] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

[    16.007] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

[    16.007] (II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

[    16.007] (II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

[    16.007] (==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    16.007] (==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!

[    16.007] (II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.

[    16.186] (--) RandR disabled

[    16.186] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    16.186] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    16.186] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    16.186] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    16.186] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    16.186] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    16.186] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    16.186] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    16.186] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    16.186] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    16.186] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    16.186] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    16.186] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    16.186] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    16.186] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    16.188] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 252

[    16.188] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 252

[    16.188] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[    16.188] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[    16.188] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 16, (OK)

[    16.188] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 16

[    16.188] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[    18.058] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so

[    18.058] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

[    18.124] (II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!

[    18.124] (II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 270

[    18.733] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    18.733] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.733] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    18.733] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    18.772] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.772]    compiled for 1.7.5.1, module version = 2.5.0

[    18.772]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    18.772]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 9.0

[    18.772] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    18.772] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    18.775] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    18.775] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.775] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    18.775] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.775] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    18.775] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    18.800] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    18.800] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.800] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    18.800] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    18.810] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    18.810] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.810] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    18.810] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.810] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    18.810] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    18.811] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4Tech USB Mouse (/dev/input/event8)

[    18.811] (**) A4Tech USB Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    18.811] (**) A4Tech USB Mouse: always reports core events

[    18.811] (**) A4Tech USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

[    18.822] (--) A4Tech USB Mouse: Found 20 mouse buttons

[    18.822] (--) A4Tech USB Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    18.822] (--) A4Tech USB Mouse: Found relative axes

[    18.822] (--) A4Tech USB Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    18.822] (II) A4Tech USB Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    18.822] (**) A4Tech USB Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    18.822] (**) A4Tech USB Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    18.822] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "A4Tech USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[    18.822] (**) A4Tech USB Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    18.822] (**) A4Tech USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    18.822] (**) A4Tech USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    18.822] (**) A4Tech USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    18.822] (II) A4Tech USB Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    18.822] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4Tech USB Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    18.822] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    18.822] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event9)

[    18.822] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    18.822] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[    18.822] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

[    18.829] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 20 mouse buttons

[    18.829] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    18.829] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[    18.829] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

[    18.829] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[    18.829] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    18.829] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    18.829] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: MOUSE)

[    18.829] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    18.829] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    18.829] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    18.829] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    18.829] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[    18.829] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    18.829] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    18.829] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Generic X-Box pad (/dev/input/event4)

[    18.829] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    18.829] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Generic X-Box pad (/dev/input/js0)

[    18.829] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    18.829] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Generic X-Box pad (/dev/input/event5)

[    18.829] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    18.830] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Generic X-Box pad (/dev/input/js1)

[    18.830] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    18.830] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Generic X-Box pad (/dev/input/event6)

[    18.830] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    18.830] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Generic X-Box pad (/dev/input/js2)

[    18.830] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    18.830] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Generic X-Box pad (/dev/input/event7)

[    18.830] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    18.830] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Generic X-Box pad (/dev/input/js3)

[    18.830] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    18.830] (II) config/udev: Adding input device VF0410 Live! Cam Video IM Pro (/dev/input/event10)

[    18.831] (**) VF0410 Live! Cam Video IM Pro: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.831] (**) VF0410 Live! Cam Video IM Pro: always reports core events

[    18.831] (**) VF0410 Live! Cam Video IM Pro: Device: "/dev/input/event10"

[    18.837] (--) VF0410 Live! Cam Video IM Pro: Found keys

[    18.837] (II) VF0410 Live! Cam Video IM Pro: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.837] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "VF0410 Live! Cam Video IM Pro" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    18.837] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.837] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    18.837] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    18.841] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event0)

[    18.841] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.841] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    18.841] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    18.849] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    18.849] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.849] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    18.849] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.849] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    18.849] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    18.849] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event3)

[    18.849] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    18.883] (II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments

[    33.121] (II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "ENC", prod id 6195

[    33.121] (II) fglrx(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

[    33.121] (II) fglrx(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

[    33.122] (II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    33.122] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    33.122] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    33.122] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    33.122] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    33.122] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    48.030] (II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "ENC", prod id 6195

[    48.030] (II) fglrx(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    48.030] (II) fglrx(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    48.030] (II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    48.030] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    48.030] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    48.030] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    48.030] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    48.030] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    66.837] (II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "ENC", prod id 6195

[    66.837] (II) fglrx(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    66.837] (II) fglrx(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    66.837] (II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    66.837] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    66.837] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    66.837] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    66.837] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    66.837] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[  3192.670] (II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "ENC", prod id 6195

[  3192.670] (II) fglrx(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[  3192.670] (II) fglrx(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[  3192.670] (II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  3192.670] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[  3192.670] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[  3192.670] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[  3192.670] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[  3192.670] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

```

make.conf

```
x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.1 was built with the following:

USE="ipv6 (multilib) nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -hal -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 
```

```
qlist -I -C x11-drivers

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

por casualidad, hiciste el 

```
#eselect opengl set fglrx
```

??

----------

## serjor

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> por casualidad, hiciste el 
> 
> ```
> #eselect opengl set fglrx
> ```
> ...

 

Sí, además lo hace solo el instalador binario.

@papu: He intentado copiarte la configuración, pero no  hay suerte. ¿Podrías poner tu configuración del kernel (al menos la parte de la configuración gráfica) para buscar las 7 diferencias?

Edito:

Yo pensaba que el ordenador se me había quedado colgado, porque no me dejaba entrar ni por ssh, el caso es que no, que son las X que están consumiendo el 100% de la cpu.

Bueno, el caso es que en dmesg me he encontrado este error nuevo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [   18.524160] fglrx_pci 0000:01:00.0: irq 32 for MSI/MSI-X
> 
> [   18.524579] [fglrx] Firegl kernel thread PID: 6183
> ...

 

Y el nuevo Xorg.0.log (que parece que algo ha mejorado)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.7.7
> 
> Release Date: 2010-05-04
> ...

 

----------

## serjor

Como si antes no hubiera dicho nada

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> por casualidad, hiciste el 
> 
> ```
> #eselect opengl set fglrx
> ```
> ...

 

Pues no, al menos después de instalar la versión 10.08 de los drivers de ati estaba usando el opengl de xorg, no de ati.

El caso es que ya funciona!!!! He tenido que volver a usar el flag HAL porque no tenía ni ratón ni teclado, pero ya va!!!!!!!

Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda.

PD. Lo peor de todo es que no sé que era lo que le fallaba  :Sad: 

----------

## papu

 *serjor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @papu: He intentado copiarte la configuración, pero no  hay suerte. ¿Podrías poner tu configuración del kernel (al menos la parte de la configuración gráfica) para buscar las 7 diferencias?
> 
> 

 

no se trata de copiar sino de consultar cada pc es distinto , en cuanto a lo del .config es poner las opciones de radeon 

aqui esta mi .config  yo uso kernel 2.6.35-r5 y xorg 1.8.1 y uso udev en lugar de hal en xorg , el hal va desparecer a la larga para la detección de dispositivos en general. Creo a partir de xorg 1.8 en adelante se da mejor soporte udev.

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" en make.conf.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## serjor

 *papu wrote:*   

>  *serjor wrote:*   
> 
> @papu: He intentado copiarte la configuración, pero no  hay suerte. ¿Podrías poner tu configuración del kernel (al menos la parte de la configuración gráfica) para buscar las 7 diferencias?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ya, ya sé que no es cuestión de copiar, por eso quería mirar cuales eran las diferencias, a ver qué era diferente. De todos modos, como he puesto en el mensaje anterior, mi pc ya arranca las X, así que no voy a tocar nada más, no vaya a ser que me lo cargue.

Y lo dicho antes, muchas gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## papu

 *serjor wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*    *serjor wrote:*   
> 
> @papu: He intentado copiarte la configuración, pero no  hay suerte. ¿Podrías poner tu configuración del kernel (al menos la parte de la configuración gráfica) para buscar las 7 diferencias?
> 
>  
> ...

 

el soporte de ati para linux es aun espantoso, pero almenos funciona el opengl de aquella manera, es el gran problema de linux la mierda soporte drivers oficiales por parte de las compañias.

Estoy intentando mirar por los foros si se puede engañar para el nuevo xorg1.9 que acaba de salir para compilar los drivers de ati, pero no encontré nada de momento al respecto.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## serjor

por cierto, en tu make.conf tienes puesto como cflag "see4.1", ¿no sería sse4? es que no he encontrado referencias a see4.1

----------

## papu

 *serjor wrote:*   

> por cierto, en tu make.conf tienes puesto como cflag "see4.1", ¿no sería sse4? es que no he encontrado referencias a see4.1

 

ups es cierto de todas formas no creo sean necesarios esos uses que tengo puestos, ya que con la  flag -march=native ya lo detecta , pero si es cierto lo que dices, debería ser sse4.1

gracias, adéu  :Smile: 

----------

